#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  Top Engineering College In Punjab (India)

## amydecia

Gulzar Group of Institutes (GGI) , Vill. Libra, Khanna, Punjab
Thapar University Patiala 
Sant Longowal Institute of Engineering and Technology (SLIET) Longowal
Dr B R Ambedkar National Institute of Technology Jalandhar 
PEC University of Technology Chandigarh
Guru Nanak Dev University (GNDU) Amritsar
Chandigarh Engineering College (CEC) Mohali





  Similar Threads: Which is the top engineering college in Punjab for b.tech studies with an Autonomous status? Top engineering colleges in punjab | Best Btech/BE colleges in punjab Northern India Engineering College (NIEC) Delhi btech admission 2013,cutoff,placement,fee,hostel,campus facility Punjab Engineering College (PEC) teams up with IBM for two new projects

----------


## cool.taniya

are these rank wise??

----------


## Anuragbhatt

DR.B.R.ambedker national institute is better then others..........

----------

